# need help, nitrate very high



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

my nitrate is over 100ppm in both of my tanks 60 gallon red sea max and my 120, in the last 2 weeks I have done 80 percent water change in each of the two tanks, and the level still does not change, even tried no3, po4-x. Any help


----------



## ShaNur (May 25, 2017)

if you have done an 80% water change with no change in the nitrate levels either the water you are using for your water changes has high nitrate levels already( ie. tap water) or maybe the test kit is reading incorrectly..


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re water*

I have a vertex R/O system, also food grade holding tank right from new, so only had water no salt into it, only R/O water.


----------



## szl (Sep 18, 2015)

When was the last time you changed ur RO membrane and pre filters?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Your tanks look too good for a nitrates to be over 100 ppm.
What kind of test kit are you using? How old is it?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Double check your test kit?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re water*

my test kits are still good date wise, I took some water to another reefer to have him check with his test kit, He had the same findings over 100ppm.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you change any rock work? Kick up any sand?
Test made up saltwater to see if your adding any. You can cut back on feedings?

Also what's your bioload and amount of rock?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Is it just Nitrates? Are you detecting any Nitrite or Ammonia?

I always seem to have high Nitrates (50-80) but have about .01 Nitrite and almost no detectable Ammonia. I've started adding vinegar to my ATO for Nitrates. 

Other than a bit of algae that can be managed with lighting and reducing feeding, the fish don't seem to be bothered - nothing has died in my tank in the 8 months or so since setting it back up after moving. Even before moving, I had high nitrates - my corals did really well with it.

I'd say although 100 is high, if there are no issues with livestock or algae, I wouldnt be too worried chasing numbers.

How long have you been testing Nitrate that high? Did it creep up slowly or happen all at once?

PS was the 80% water change in one shot (ie 96 gallons in the 120)? or, was it a few water changes over a several days/weeks that add up to 80%?


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re water*

all other reading normal, and the water changes were not all at 1 time, I am losing a ton of my zoas and a few other corals, the fish seam normal this all just started in the last few months.


----------



## swissgaurd (Sep 28, 2011)

makeup a fresh batch of salt test it.
have you got any sponges or floss remove them.
turn up your skimmer and do weekly 10% water changes.dont feed frozen food (unless you rinse it).
if your using phyto stop that as well.
add some fresh activated carbon.

a forgotten item is your sump you may need to clean it as well.

vic


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Water change I am not sure if it really helps in bringing Nitrates down u probably will have to go through a lot of WCs to bring them down I had the same issue and like u did water changes but Nitrates were still there. I started NoPox and within 3-4 weeks Nitrates started to come down. Now they stay just around 2-3ppm and I am on my maintainance dose of Nopox 4ml per day. Use Nopox and follow their instructions, reduce feeding, remove any sponges u may have and your Nitrates will go down. Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koopie (Feb 9, 2014)

*re water*

I had taken some water from both of my tanks to Cayron to check with her test kit that tells you the number. My red sea max was at 50ppm, and my 120 was at 84 ppm. I am going to replace everything on my R/O and just do smaller water changes every few days and see. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

If you have a good skimmer, I would start vinegar dosing. Start slowly (Google it how -I can't remember), it will take time but anyway you don't want to drop it too fast. Ones I dropped mine too fast (with Nitraguard) and killed half of my corals. In the meantime keep on the water changes.
I never used NoPox so I can't comment on that. 
I still use vinegar on my 125g, feeding heavily and my nitrates are around 7-8 ppm.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

cica said:


> If you have a good skimmer, I would start vinegar dosing. Start slowly (Google it how -I can't remember), it will take time but anyway you don't want to drop it too fast. Ones I dropped mine too fast (with Nitraguard) and killed half of my corals. In the meantime keep on the water changes.
> I never used NoPox so I can't comment on that.
> I still use vinegar on my 125g, feeding heavily and my nitrates are around 7-8 ppm.


Nopox acts the same, it's also a form of carbon dosing.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jusgiviner (Feb 11, 2017)

You can find the diy version on NO3PO4X on RC. Basically vinegar and vodka mixed. I used to have high nitrates but then bought seachem matrix, brightwell aquatics mb7 and dose vinegar. Also my skimmer is rated for a tank 5 times the size of mine. I struggle with sps color unless I dose Aminos. I can't get nitrates above .5.


----------



## Reef (Jul 24, 2011)

Just while your are testing out your Ro water for any nitrates, can you post full details of your system, what flow rate, skimmer, chemical, mechinal, bio filtration details? Also established tanks do not creep up in nitrate level like that, Since both tanks have nitrate issue I would highly suspect it's either the Ro or mixing contaminants from salt or the tub.

Regards
Uma


----------

